# Teichbau in Erftstadt



## walter27 (1. Mai 2012)

Hallo Teichgemeinde,
hiermit möchte ich mich nun kurz vorstellen.Mein Name ist Walter, Ich wohne in Erftstadt und arbeite in Schwalmtal. Ich möchte jetzt mein alter Teich ca. 3 cmb deutlich vergrößern auf ca.10 cmb oder etwas mehr, aber das wird dann der Wasserzähler genau zeigen.
Der Teich wird eine Größe von ca. 5,5m x 2,5-3,5m x 1,5m haben.
Die Aushubarbeiten sind sehr schwierig, da viele Steine unter der Erde sind, dennoch habe schon 60 Karren entfernt.
Der Teich soll wie ein Naturteich aussehen, aber mit Fischen und natürlich mit schönen Pflanzen. Ich möchte rum herum eine Flachzone von ca. 30-40cm errichten und auch eine größere Zone von ca. 60cm Tiefe.Ich bin noch nicht ganz sicher, aber Koi werden da wahrscheinlich nicht sein, sondern andere Fische wie __ Rotfeder,Schleien und Sarasa.
Bin noch nicht ganz überzeugt, ob ich ein Bodenablauf einbauen soll und was für Technik sollte Ich da verwenden? Der alte Teich lief sehr gut mit Oase 6000er Pumpe und Biotec 10.1.
Ich möchte die Ufer etwas höher gestalten, aber was für Steine wären gut für eine kleine Mauer, so dass man die Folie schön verstecken kann? Heute habe ich ein paar Fotos vom aktuellen Stand gemacht und ein Bild von dem alten Teich.
Ich würde mich sehr freuen über viele Anregungen und Gestaltungsvorschläge!
Grüße Walter


----------



## jolantha (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Hallo Walter,  herzlich willkommen !!
Bodenablauf ist eigentlich absolute Pflicht , ich habe keinen und habe es oft genug schon bitter bereut.
Es sammelt sich immer Modder an, und wenn man den dann absaugen kann, bleibt einem viel Arbeit erspart.
Die Folie würde ich erst einmal unter Ufermatten verstecken ( Kunstrasen in grün oder brau geht auch und ist billiger ) Darauf kann mann dann einfach z.B. Polygonalplatten legen. Das sind gebrochene Natursteinplatten
Ich finde, das sieht gut aus.


----------



## axel (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Hallo Walter 

:willkommen

Die meisten Teichpflanzen wachsen in dem Bereich von 0 - 30 cm Wassertiefe.
Da würd ich den 60 cm Bereich schmal halten . Dort wächst fast Nichts.  Ich hab dort nur Seerosen zu stehen die für diese Wassertiefe sind.
Die 30 - 40 er Zohne würd ich dafür größer machen. Du füllst ja dann noch Substrat ein so das Du auf 0 - 30 cm für die Pflanzen kommst.
Eine Seite würd ich steiler abfallen gestalten, dort kannst Du Terasse oder Gartenbank hinstellen um die Fische besser beobachten zu können. Die kommen nicht gern ins flache Wasser.
Am besten Du erstellst uns mal eine Teichprofil Skizze wie Du Dir den Teich vorstellst und zeigst Sie uns dann.
Beim Ufer höher gestalten, achte darauf das bei Regen keine Erde in den Teich von außen gespühlt werden kann. Sonst wachsen die Algen.
Ich rate Dir zum einem Pflanzenfilter außerhalb des Teiches.
Dann pumst Du mit Deiner 6000 er Oase das Wasser aus dem Teich in den Biotec Filter von dort aus in den Pflanzenfilter und dann wieder zurück in den Teich . Ich denk dann brauchst Du keine zusätzliche neue Technik .


lg 
axel


----------



## walter27 (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Hallo!
Danke schön für die Antworten und Vorschläge. Habe eine Skizze gemacht, wie ich mir das vorstelle. Die rechte Seite und die Zaun Seite vom Nachbarn möchte ich mit einer kleinen Mauer höher stellen und die zwei anderen Seiten bekommen ein Erdwall, was schon fast erhältlich ist.
Die 30-40 cm Zone plus Substrat wird recht lang sein und das sollte reichen. Die kleine 80 cm Zone bleibt für eine Teichrose reserviert. Was für Sandsorte wäre am Besten als Substrat, denn ich will nie wieder Kies im Teich haben?
Muss ich ein Fundament und wie breit und tief für die kleine Mauer machen? Welche Steine wären dazu am bestens geignet?
Bodenablauf wäre schön, aber ich werde keinen Keller für die Filter machen, dazu ist kein Platz und auch schon eine zu große Investition. Ich möchte als halbschwerkraft arbeiten, also höchstens einen Schacht für die Pumpe errichten und von dort in ein Filter pumpen lassen, vielleicht Biotec 18?
Wie hoch muss das Rohr oben von Bodenablauf gelegt werden? Muss man das Rohr oben noch mal über die Folie durchführen?
Ich würde mich sehr freuen über viele weitere Anregungen und Gestaltungsvorschläge!
Dankeschön!
Grüße Walter


----------



## Joerg (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Hallo Walter,
:Willkommen2
für die Seerose brauchst du eigentlich nur ein Podest oder du stellst sie auf Steine. Meine 80er habe ich auch schon wieder zurück gebaut. 
Auch einen Teil der 40er. Am Rand sind es dann 10-20, dafür gibt es die meisten Pflanzen.

Ein Fundament solltest du schon machen. Darauf lässt sich die Mauer auch gerader bauen.

Der BA sitzt an der tiedsten Stelle, von da aus geht es unter Folie mit den KG (orange) Rohren unter dem Teich bis in die Sammelkammer.


----------



## walter27 (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Hallo Jörg!
Danke für die Antwort. Wie hoch soll das Rohr von BA oben sein? Gleich mit dem Wasserspiegel oder anders? Soll ich die Wände ganz steil lassen oder etwas schräg machen? Die 80cm Zone ist nur um in Notfall aus dem Teich besser raus zu kommen. Sie bleibt ganz klein. Wie breit ist deine 10-20cm Zone?
Grüße Walter


----------



## Joerg (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Hallo Walter,
das Rohr vom BA kann unter dem Wasserspiegel enden. In der Sammelkammer ist ja auch Wasser.
Am Ende des BA oder direkt am Einlauf einen Zugschieber hinmachen. Dann kann der Filter mal gereinigt werden, ohne dass der Teich ausläuft.

Wie steil die Wände sein können hängt von deiner Bodenbeschaffenheit ab. So steil, damit der Boden nicht wegbröselt.
Eine Stufentreppe habe ich auch, die hat sich gut bewährt. Dort kann ich bequem ein- und aussteigen.

Sollte so 40cm haben. An 1 Seite habe ich die wieder zurückgebaut, da man den Teich kaum noch sehen konnte.


----------



## walter27 (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Hallo Jörg!
Ein Podest für die Seerosen das wäre sehr gut zu haben! Hast du ein Podest aus Steinen?
Der Boden bei uns kann nicht wegbröseln, da ist viel Lehm und Steine drin und sehr schwierig raus zu bekommen. Wie breit sollte die 10-20cm Zone sein? Hast du also mehrere Stufen je 40 cm gebaut?
Grüße Walter


----------



## Moderlieschenking (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Hallo Walter,

:willkommen

was auch noch eine Möglichkeit wäre die Flachzone nach aussen zu verlegen - 
also einen Ufergraben machen - das ist wie ich finde die idealste Lösung für viele
Feuchtpflanzen, da sie im Ufergraben die idealen Nährstoffbedingungen vorfinden.
Kannst ja mal in meinen Link klicken, da siehst Du wie ich das gelöst habe.

LG Markus


----------



## walter27 (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Hallo Moderlieschenking!
Vielen Dank für deine Antwort!
Ich habe auch schon daran gedacht aber habe nur wenig Möglichkeiten etwas breiter zu gehen.
Habe paar Bilder gemacht. Bild 1 zeigt die Seite wo das noch möglich wäre. Bild 2-4 zeigen die Seiten wo ich eine kleine Mauer machen möchte ca.30cm hoch, vielleicht aus Klinkerstein? Nur wie die Folie richtig verstecken?
Bild 4 zeigt den ganzen Garten.
Grüße Walter


----------



## Joerg (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Hallo Walter,
ich hatte eine 40 Stufe gemacht, diese aber wieder zurückgebaut. 
Die Seerose sitzt auf Hohlziegelsteinen. Das ist auch ganz praktisch, da ich sie dann im Frühjahr erst mal etwas höher setzen kann. 

An der Mauer habe ich eine Treppe mit kleinen Stufen modelliert.

Du solltest dir bei dem Teich überlegen, ob der Schwerpunkt eher bei der Bepfanzung oder den Fischen liegt.
Danach richtet sich die Anzahl und Gestaltung der Stufen. Auch die Aufwahl des Substrats hängt davon ab.

Bei mir hat sich der Schwerpunkt in Richtung Fische verlagert und die Pflanzen wachsen wegen der Nährstoffe im Wasser ohne Substrat sehr gut.
Manche Pflanzen brauchen aber Substrat zu gedeihen. Die Vielfalt ist also bei mir etwas zurückgegangen.
Die Menge reicht aber für einen ansehnlichen grünen Gürtel.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Hallo Walter,

bei Dir sehe ich auf Anhieb 2 Seiten wo Du einen Ufergraben machen könntest,
auch eine Mauer ist kein Problem bei Dir.
Das alles habe ich verwirklicht - auch die Folie kann man recht gut mit so einem Ufergraben verstecken.

LG Markus


----------



## mitch (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Hallo Walter,

nur so als Idee



 

 




so habe ich meine Ränder gemacht


----------



## walter27 (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Hallo und Danke für die Antworten!
@Jörg,der Schwerpunkt soll bei den Fischen liegen aber auch schöne Pflanzen zu haben wäre schön. Ich bin Angler und Narurliebhaber und der alter Teich war auch nicht so schlecht, aber nach 9 Jahren musste schon mal was passieren. Wie hast Du die Pflanzen befestigt ohne Substrat, das ist die Frage?

@Markus,welche Seiten meinst Du denn? Ich habe so einen Ufergraben gehabt wie man auf den Bildern sieht, aber dort war nur Kies drin um die Folie zu verstecken und keine Pflanzen. 

@Mitch, die Idee ist sehr gut. Hast du dann Kies da drauf und wie hoch? Ich habe mit Kies nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht und als Substrat kommt bei mir nicht mehr ins Frage.

Grüße Walter


----------



## mitch (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Hallo Walter,

der von mir verwendete Kies ist recht fein - das nächst kleinere wäre dann schon fast Sand 

mein substratmischmasch:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/179

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=226578#post226578

nicht abschrecken lassen von der Lehmbrühe auf den letzten Bildern - das ist recht schnell wieder klar geworden


----------



## Joerg (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*



walter27 schrieb:


> der Schwerpunkt soll bei den Fischen liegen


Hallo Walter,
dann ist das Ergebnis schon abzusehen, das ich bei einigen schon gesehen habe. 
Dein Teichvolumen ist groß genug, damit sich auch größere darin wohlfühlen.
Irgendwann bekommst du mal so einen bunten Karpfen und findest die anderen dann etwas weniger interessant.
Das stellt sich spätestens dann ein, wenn sie vom "Herrchen" aus der Hand gefüttert werden wollen.

Bei mir am Teich ist an 2 Seiten so richtig grün, an den anderen kann ich die Fische nun gut beobachten.
Die Teichfolie sollte also an der Sichtseite sofort steil nach unten gehen. 
Eine Seite  Flachwasserpflanzzone habe ich zurückgebaut, da der Teich kaum noch zu sehen war.

Als Substrat hatte ich feinen AQ Kies mit 2mm und Blähton in Vlies eingeschlagen ausprobiert.
Normalen Kies würde ich, wie du schon erfahren hast, nicht verwenden. 
Beides hat gut funktioniert und die Pflanzen fühlten sich sehr wohl.
Mittlerweile kommen die Pflanzen ohne alles rein und werden erst mal zwischen Steine verankert.
Das Auslichten gestaltet sich etwas einfacher, da ein Messer reicht und keine Axt genommen werden muss.

Da du glücklicherweise einen BA eingeplant hast, ist Sand und feiner Kies etwas schweiriger zu handhaben.
Die Fische tragen den gerne an die tiefste Stelle und dort kommt er dann in den BA.
Eine Spülung für diese schweren Teile ist also ratsam. Geht aber wenn man es einplant.

Die erste Planung habe ich gerade vor mir liegen. Einige Planzebenen sind schon nicht mehr da.
Haben sich über die Zeit als nicht notwendig erwiesen. Seerose steht bald nur noch auf Sockel.

Wenn es machbar ist, hole noch etwas mehr Tiefe raus. Die Wasserwerte schwanken weniger stark.


----------



## walter27 (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Hallo Jörg!
Damit das Ergebnis in Ordnung wird, stelle ich hier die Fragen und bitte um Rat da hier viele Erfahrung haben.
Natürlich kann passieren das mal ein Koi drin schwimmt. Ich bin schon alt genug und schließe im Leben gar nichts aus. Dieses Jahr kommt da definitiv kein Koi rein. Erst muss alles richtig laufen und die vorhandene Fische müssen dort überwintern. Ich habe genug Geduld und werde erst mal alles ruhig nach der Reihe fertig machen.
Leider bin nur Dienstag oder Mittwoch und dann am Wochenende zu Hause aus beruflichen Gründen.
Habe jetzt vor, die zwei langen Seiten ganz breit zu machen ohne Pflanzen und sofort steil nach unten oder sogar alle drei so? Eine Seite ca 50 cm breit und ca. 2m lang lasse ich für die Sumfpflanzen. Wird das so funktionieren?

"Da du glücklicherweise einen BA eingeplant hast, ist Sand und feiner Kies etwas schweiriger zu handhaben.
Die Fische tragen den gerne an die tiefste Stelle und dort kommt er dann in den BA.
Eine Spülung für diese schweren Teile ist also ratsam. Geht aber wenn man es einplant."

Genau das habe ich erlebt! Die Fische haben die tiefste Stelle im Teich einfach zugeschüttet! Dort waren mal 15cm Kies und am Ende schon 60cm!
Was für Spülung für BA soll ich einplanen? BA wird auf jeden Fall eingebaut.
Ein Bild von deinem Teich wäre sehr schön zu sehen.
Danke!
Grüße Walter


----------



## mitch (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Hallo Walter,

um eventuellen Störungen vorzubeugen ist ein Revisionsschacht nicht verkehrt:
http://www.teichratgeber.de/koiratgeber/filter/revisionsschacht03.html


----------



## Joerg (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Hallo Walter,
Mitch, guter Hinweis. Damit mal der Sand/feine Kies aus dem Rohr gespült werden kann, macht man eine Sammelkammer, in der sich dann das Zeug absetzt.
Mit einem Zugschieber den Wasserfluss unterbrechen, dann wieder auf und das nachströmende Wasser spült das Rohr vom BA gut durch.
Jürgen hat da eine gute Lösung gebaut. Ich muss mal nach seiner Beschreibung suchen.

50 cm breit für Pflanzen scheint mir sehr angemessen. Die wachsen noch etwas ins Wasser, daher kommt mir aktuell etwas breiter vor.

An den Seiten, wo du Pflanzen haben willst, könntest du auch nur was einhängen. 
Ich habe an einer Stelle, die nun ohne flache Zone ist, einen Blumenkasten unten aufgebrochen und ihn eingehängt.

Die Fische mögen gerne gründeln, die schleppen den Sand überall hin.
Alternative wäre eine etwas flachere Zone, die mit einem Wall etwas abgetrennt ist.

Wegen der Pumpen würde ich keinen Sand nehmen. Die Laufräder nutzen sich ansonsten schnell ab.


----------



## walter27 (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Hallo!
Vielen Dank Euch beiden! Das ist genial und genauso wird gemacht. 
Die flache Zone mit einem Wall abzutrennen ist gut, aber wird das Wasser auch im Kreis bleiben und gefiltert oder bleibt die Ecke grün? 
So habe ich im Sommer teilweise gehabt.
Die Anlage von Jürgen ist fantastisch aber für mich etwas zu große Investition.
Ich möchte gerne in Zukunft ein Vorfilter haben,aber weiß noch nicht welchen und wie das Dreck ablassen? Anschluß an Kanal ist nicht möglich.
Wir haben bei uns am See schon vor paar Jahren, schwimmende Matten angebracht und bepflanzt,natürlich am Ufer und unter den Matten können sich die Fische gut verstecken oder ablaichen.
Habe hier so was gefunden und das wäre auch eine Lösung, oder?
http://www.koi-spirit.de/pflanzeninseln/schwimmende-pflanzeninsel-rechteckig-121-x-43-cm/a-10571/
Grüße Walter


----------



## Joerg (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Hallo Walter,
das mit den strömungstechnisch ungünstigen Ecken ist natürlich wichtig zu bedenken.
Ich hatte bei mit auch einen Bereich erweitert, in dem dann eine extra Strömung notwendig wurde.
Diese kann auch intervallmäßig betrieben werden.

Ich denke die Anlage von Jürgen war nicht "so teuer", da er fast alles selbst gemacht hat. 
War schon dort und einige Sachen, die eigentlich unvereinbar sind, wurden dort gut gelöst. 
Wenn du mal in der Nähe von Karlsruhe bist, solltest du dir die mal ansehen.
Er hat auch einen Bodenfilter am laufen, der schon länger gut funktioniert.

Wenn du was richtig ordentliches suchst, dass langfristig ohne Aufwand läuft, kannst du auch mal bei Jürgen nachfragen.

Vorfilter ist einer der wichtigsten Sachen, hier sollte man gut überlegen.
Welche Summe wolltest du denn dafür in die Hand nehmen und was ist an täglichem Reinigungsaufwand möglich?


----------



## walter27 (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Hallo Jörg!
Ein Vorfilter wäre schön aber das ist die absolute Zukunft Musik. Ich habe leider keine Vorstellung was so ein Filter kostet? Wie wäre es so ein Vorfilter selber bauen?
Ich kann das Dreck nicht in Abfluß leiten sondern musste es abpumpen, gibts andere Lösungen?
Leider bin nur ein mal in der Woche zu Hause und dann am Wochenende, sonst kann keiner die Reinigungsarbeiten übernehmen...meine Tochter studiert Jura an der Uni Bonn und mein Sohn macht eben sein Abi und geht wahrscheinlich nach Aachen, Informatik studieren. 
Zu Hause bleiben täglich nur meine Frau und die jüngste, ein 17 Jähriges Mädchen und unser Münsterländer. Die Arbeiten sind also für mich reserviert, aber ein überbesatz wird es bei mir nicht geben, ich gehe auch gerne Angeln!
Grüße Walter


----------



## Joerg (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Walter,
wenn du ordentlich Geld in die Hand nimmst, wird es irgendwann ein Trommelfilter oder Vliesfilter.
Die laufen ohne Wartung kosten aber *neu* dann schon mal 2000-3000€.

Deutlich günstiger kommt man weg, wenn man eine SIPA (Siebpatrone) oder ein Spaltsieb verbaut.
Diese sollten alle 1-2 Tage in der Saison gereinigt werden. Ist natürlich auch abhängig von der Futtermenge.

Bau man den Filter entsprechend groß, lassen sich die Reinigungsintervalle natürlich in die Länge ziehen.

Für den Dreck kann man eine Sickergrube anlegen, das sollte gut funktionieren.


----------



## mitch (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Hallo Walter,

das ist die Schwimminsel von einem Kumpel (Manni61):

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/216

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/220

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/236

du brauchst nur eine Styrodurplatte + Pflanzgefäße + etwas Sand/Zement zum verputzen


----------



## Joerg (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Walter,
hab da gerade was gefunden, was deiner Wochenendreinigung erst mal genügt.
Es sind 2 IBC Behälter (1000 Liter), der erste mit Bürsten, der 2 mit Schaumstoffpatronen.
Die funktionieren recht ordentlich und eine Reinigung einmal die Woche sollte reichen.

Später kannst du dann eine bessere Lösung nachrüsten, wie der Verkäufer.

Das ganze sollte in Schwerkraft laufen. Somit sind die Pumpenkosten minimal.


----------



## walter27 (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Hallo!
@Mitch, danke für die Bilder, die Schwimminsel sieht auch sehr schön aus.
@Jörg, leider kommen so große Behälter bei mir nicht in Frage, schon alleine der Optik wegen.
Ich muss eine andere Lösung finden und zwar so, daß ein Filter wie Biotec 18 oder 36 absolut reicht.
Wie gesagt, ich baue kein reines Koiteich.
Habe noch eine Frage. Möchte schon Bodenablauf kaufen aber so richtig gut, denn das macht man nur ein mal und mit EPDM Folie verkleben. 
Wäre der hier gut?
http://www.hanako-koi.de/Bodenablauf-110-mm-schwere-Ausfuehrung.html
Welche KG (die roten) Rohre passen dazu, DN 100?
Es wird die Folie  FIRESTONE Pond Gard 1,02mm gekauft. Sie ist OK, oder?
Danke!
Grüße Walter


----------



## Moonlight (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Hey Walter,

der Bodenablauf ist perfekt und passt genau in die DIN 100 KG-Rohre 
Ob die Folie von Firestone gut ist weiß ich nicht, aber 1,02mm ist okay. Vergiß nicht Vlies unter zu legen ... 

Mandy

PS: ich habe 2 Bodenabläufe von Hanako übrig ... willste einen haben?


----------



## walter27 (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Hallo Moonlight!
Danke für die Antwort...so vergesslich bin noch nicht , Vlies kommt auch.
Hast PN.
Danke!
Grüße Walter


----------



## Moonlight (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Habsch beantwortet 

Mandy


----------



## Joerg (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Hey Walter,
kompakter Filter geht auch, hat aber nicht diese Reinigungsfunktion.

Ich denke du hast möglicherweise eine falsche Vorstellung von dem Filter.
Wenn du ihn an den Rand auf Wasserstand eingräbst wie Mandy, kann der oben schön verkleidet werden.

Die Folie ist sehr gut, die kommt beim nächsten Umbau auch bei mir rein.


----------



## walter27 (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Hallo Jörg!
Ich glaube bei mir kommt in Zukunft nur Ultra Sieve 3 in Frage...aber das hat wirklich Zeit.
Grüße Walter


----------



## Moonlight (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*



Joerg schrieb:


> Wenn du ihn an den Rand auf Wasserstand eingräbst wie Mandy, kann der oben schön verkleidet werden.



Stopp Jörg,

das mit dem Eingraben ist nicht so einfach.
Der Biotec ist ein reiner Pumpfilter .,.. der läuft normalerweise nicht auf Schwerkraft. Ich weiß ja noch nichtmal ob das bei mir so funktioniert wie ich es mir vorstelle.

Der Biotec wird oben am Rand mit dem Wasser gespeist, welches über den Siebfilter in die Schwämme geht ... der Rücklauf des Biotec ist in der Mitte der Höhe ...
Also wenn eingraben, dann max. bis zum Rücklauf ... sonst läuft der Filter über!
Aber nicht vergessen, der Schmutzablauf ist ganz unten  ... also ist eingaben an sich keine gute Idee. 
Besser ist ein ausreichend großes Loch buddeln, Wände mit Steinen Mauern und den Filter da rein stellen ... dann könnte das was werden (man kommt an alles ran) ... aber nicht tiefer als bis Unterkante Rücklauf!

Mandy


----------



## Joerg (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Stopp Mandy,
Walter wollte einen BA einbauen. Eine kleine Sammelkammer ist ja auch schon eingeplant.

Was spricht nun dagegen eine Tonne in Schwerkraft nach der Sammelkammer als Grobabscheidung zu nehmen?
Sicher ist der Biotec ein rein gepumpter Filter. Aber den mit vorgereinigtem Wasser zu beschicken ist keine schlechte Idee. 
Auch eine Tonne mit ruhendem __ Hel-X mit BA in der Tonne vor dem Filter, sollte sich gut machen.

Ich hatte nach meinen Fehlversuchen mit Druckfilter gleich auf Schwerkraft umgestellt.
Leider bevor ich das mit den richtigen BA gelesen hatte. 

Die Tonnen sitzen aktuell hinter der grünen Mauer und sind praktisch nicht sichtbar. 
Der neue VF mit 1,2m³ Biowanne ist dafür um so deutlicher zu erkennen. Da muss noch etwas kaschiert werden.


----------



## Moonlight (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Ist ja alles richtig Jörg, aber trotzdem kann der Biotec nicht tiefer als Unterkante Rücklauf.

Ich versuche es zu erklären. Ich habe vor 2 Jahren gedacht, ich hänge an den Biotec noch eine Tonne mit Helix dran ... hab den Biotec etwas höher gesetzt und die Tonne tiefer. 
Nun verlief jedoch das Verbindungsrohr  leicht schräg nach oben ... aber immer noch weit unter dem Sieb ... (der Zulauf der Tonne ist höher als der Rücklauf in den Teich).
Und was soll ich sagen? Der Biotec lief wegen der geringfügigen Steigung, dem geringfügigen Gegendruck über.

Deshalb wird es auch nicht funktionieren den Biotec auf Wasserniveau zu bringen. 
Der Wasserstand muss an der Unterkante des Rücklaufes sein, dann geht es. Seit das Verbindungsrohr gerade verläuft funzt alles ...

Mandy


----------



## Joerg (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Mandy,
das der Biotec höher stehen muss, sollte klar sein.
Da Walter schon einen BA und eine Sammelkammer hat, wäre es am sinnvollsten diesen rauszuholen, bevor er von der Pumpe kleingehächselt wird.
Danach muss eine Pumpe den Bitec über Teichniveau versorgen. Da kann das Wasser nur mit Gefälle rauslaufen.
Deine Konstruktion war aber unter den gegebenen Umständen schon sehr sinnvoll. 

Nu wird ja alles besser mit den BA und dem anderen Filter.
Hast du eigentlich schon mal beschrieben wie der neue dann im Endzustand aussehen soll?


----------



## Moonlight (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Ähm Jörg,



Joerg schrieb:


> Da Walter schon einen BA und eine Sammelkammer hat, wäre es am sinnvollsten diesen rauszuholen, bevor er von der Pumpe kleingehächselt wird.



Walter hat doch noch gar keinen BA und was soll da gehäckselt werden, der BA? Sag mal, was rauchst denn Du gerade  Versteh ich jetzt so gar nicht ...



Joerg schrieb:


> Nu wird ja alles besser mit den BA und dem anderen Filter.



 Liegts an der Uhrzeit? Wen meinst Du?



Joerg schrieb:


> Hast du eigentlich schon mal beschrieben wie der neue dann im Endzustand aussehen soll?



Was für einen Endzustand? kopfkratz

Mandy


----------



## Joerg (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Ähm,
hatte nicht Walter einen BA eingeplant? Man kann einen Filter natürlich auch gepumpt betreiben. 
Ich rauche nur normale Zigaretten, zwischendurch arbeite ich noch was. Kann sein ich war etwas abgelenkt. 

Ganz Allgemein sollte es Sinn machen, wenigstens die Vorabscheidung in Schwerkraft zu lösen.
Die groben Partikel können dann erst mal rasugeholt werden, bevor sie von der Pumpe in den Bioteil gepumpt werden.

Du hast doch bei deinem neuen Teich 2 BA und Skimmer eingeplant.
Der Skimmer dann gepumpt in den vorhandenen Biotec. Die 2 BA gehen dann in den Schwerkraft zum US III? Danach alles in eine Kammer mit __ Hel-X.

So was ist meiner Ansicht nach eine Zwischenlösung und irgendwann wirst du den Filter so super aufbauen wie den Rest vom Teich.


----------



## Moonlight (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Hey Jörg,



Joerg schrieb:


> hatte nicht Walter einen BA eingeplant?



Ja eingeplant ... aber den hat er doch noch gar nicht ...



Joerg schrieb:


> Man kann einen Filter natürlich auch gepumpt betreiben.



Den Biotec muß man gepumpt betreiben ... anders geht der doch gar nicht.



Joerg schrieb:


> Ganz Allgemein sollte es Sinn machen, wenigstens die Vorabscheidung in Schwerkraft zu lösen.
> Die groben Partikel können dann erst mal rasugeholt werden, bevor sie von der Pumpe in den Bioteil gepumpt werden.



Das funktioniert nur mit dem Biotec aber nicht. Weil dort geht das Wasser erst durch die Pumpe und dann durch den Biotec.
So oder so, beim Biotec wird der Schmutz gehäckselt bevor er auf dem Sieb landet.
Ohne Häckselei müßte man einen Siebfilter zuerst setzen, dann eine Sammelkammer wo eine Pumpe drin ist und dann den Biotec anschließen. Ist aber ne laaange Kette ... 



Joerg schrieb:


> Du hast doch bei deinem neuen Teich 2 BA und Skimmer eingeplant.
> Der Skimmer dann gepumpt in den vorhandenen Biotec. Die 2 BA gehen dann in den Schwerkraft zum US III? Danach alles in eine Kammer mit __ Hel-X.



Das ist schon richtig, aber es laufen beide parallel und nicht in Reihe. Und der Skimmerdreck wird gehäckselt, bevor er auf dem Sieb des Biotec landet 



Joerg schrieb:


> So was ist meiner Ansicht nach eine Zwischenlösung und irgendwann wirst du den Filter so super aufbauen wie den Rest vom Teich.



Ist auch nur eine Übergangslösung ... 

Mandy


----------



## jolantha (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Respekt, Mandy und Jörg
von gestern 21.08  -  bis heute  8.18 Uhr ,  Kopf zerbrochen über Walters Teich !!
Zwischendurch auch mal Heia gemacht ????


----------



## walter27 (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Hallo!

Jetzt zur Sache...wäre der Siebfilter gut geeignet für mich,oder?
http://www.ebay.de/itm/260859507371?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Produziert die gleiche Firma die auch die Ultra Sieve 3, oder ist das ein Nachbau aus China?

Grüße Walter


----------



## mitch (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Hallo Walter,

hast du das in dem eb... gelesen 



> ... der mit Hilfe eines Kunststoff-Siebbogens Schmutzteilchen aus Ihrem Teichwasser filtert.


 
eigentliche wäre eins mit  V2A Siebbogen besser und sogar billiger
z.B. http://koi-discount.de/filterung/filtersysteme/vorfiltersysteme/compactsieve.html


----------



## walter27 (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Hallo Mitch!
Klar, habe ich gelesen. Ist V2A Siebbogen so wichtig?
"Dein" Filter ist für die gepumpte Version...und ich möchte für schwerkraft.
Grüße Walter


----------



## mitch (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

ups, das mit schwerkraft hab ich übersehen 

v2a ist halt stabiler, aber es ist ja keine große Belastung darauf, dann sollte das von dir ausgesucht sieb ok sein.


----------



## Joerg (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*



walter27 schrieb:


> Klar, habe ich gelesen. Ist V2A Siebbogen so wichtig?
> "Dein" Filter ist für die gepumpte Version...und ich möchte für schwerkraft.
> Grüße Walter


Walter,
ich denke, dass ist für dich erstmal die beste Lösung. 
Nach dem BA über einen Siebfilter in Schwerkraft und dann in den eigentlichen Biofilter.

V2A ist nicht so entscheidend aber die Ultrasieve III Schwerkraft Spaltfilter  haben ein spezielles *Spaltsieb* was deutlich besser arbeitet.

Die anderen setzen sich möglicherweise auch schneller einen Biofilm an, der dann entfernt werden muss.


----------



## walter27 (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Hallo!
Noch eine Frage wegen Bodenablauf. Wie schon geschrieben möchte die  FIRESTONE Pond Gard EPDM Folie kaufen. Muss ich dazu extra Bodenablauf für EPDM Folie kaufen?
Danke!
Grüße Walter


----------



## Joerg (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Walter,
ich hätte erst mal gesagt nein aber frag mal Mandy. Da könnte es spezielle für geben.

Mein Bekannter hat aber die ganz normalen eingebaut. Werden ja verschraubt und mit Innotec abgedichtet.


----------



## Moonlight (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Jörg,

ich hab HDPE, das ist was anderes als EPDM ... da kann man die ganz normalen PVC-Abläufe nehmen ...

Die Verfahrensweise, wie von Dir beschrieben ... mit Innotec abdichten und fertig 

EPDEM ist elastische Folie ... HDPE ist PE also eigentlich Plastik ... dafür unverwüstlich. Garantie weit über 20Jahre 

Mandy


----------



## Joerg (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Mandy,
hab nichts geraucht aber nur "irgendwo" gelesen, dass du deine BA nun nicht mehr gebrauchen kannst. Da war ich mir nicht mehr ganz sicher. 
@Walter, du kannst sie also Bedenkenlos einbauen. 

Ich sollte den Unterschied eigentlich kennen. Hatte kürzlich einen Kunden, der eine Anlage zur HDPE Herstellung geplant hat. 

Beides hat seine Vorteile. Da mein Teich noch etwas in Bewegung ist, wäre für mich aktuell EPDEM die bessere Wahl.


----------



## Moonlight (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Stimmt Jörg,

ich kann meine nicht mehr gebrauchen, weil eben PVC-BA's nicht mit HDPE kombinierbar sind.
Leider ... habe alle umsonst gekauft ... 

Mandy


----------



## walter27 (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Hallo!
Habe heute den ganzen Tag mit mir gekämpft! Bodenablauf und die Folgen! Machen oder doch nicht machen?!
Wie groß musste die Schacht sein für Bodenablaufanschluß, Siebfilter und vielleicht Pumpe ? Ich plane mit eine Pumpe für Trockenaufstellung in Zukunft.
Sind die Zugschieber in Ordnung?
http://www.hanako-koi.de/Valterra-Zugschieber-110-mm.html
Grüße Walter


----------



## mitch (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Hallo Walter,



> Bodenablauf und die Folgen! Machen oder doch nicht machen?!


Ja, bitte gleich mit machen, sonst ärgerst du dich später smoki ich dachte zuerst auch ich brauche keinen )




> Wie groß musste die Schacht sein für Bodenablaufanschluß ...


 
da können dir bestimmt die anderen weiterhelfen


----------



## Joerg (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Hallo!
Der Schacht muss nicht groß sein. Meist sind darin die Zugschieber, an die man nur gut rankommen sollte.
Daran anschließend gleich der Siebfilter (Spaltsiebfilter) in Schwerkraft.
An den Ausgang dann die Pumpe. Der sollte bei den größeren DN75 haben.

Die Zugschieber sind in Ordnung.


----------



## Moonlight (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Alles in allem ca. 1,5m länge.


----------



## walter27 (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde!
Habe gestern und heute wieder mal gebuddelt.
Bild 1 - so sah es gestern aus!
Heute schon etwas besser...habe bis jetzt 120 Karren geschafft!
Wie hoch von Boden des Filters ist der Wassereinlass von UltraSieve 3?
Das ist mein Traumfilter und so tief muss die Schacht sein!
Grüße Walter


----------



## mitch (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Hallo,

das UltraSieve 3 für Schwerkraft ist 65 x 37 x 99 cm groß, das Gehäuse solle min 1-2 cm über der Teichoberfläche sein - wo dann der Wassereinlass genau ist  aber es gibt doch auch KG-Winkel um dann auf die passende höhe zu kommen 


na. du warst ja echt fleißig


----------



## walter27 (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Hallo!
Danke Mitch!
Die Angaben sind mir bekannt, aber ich möchte wissen wie tief muss ich die Schacht buddeln um das KG Rohr richtig vorbereiten? UltraSieve 3 kommt nicht so schnell, obwohl hätte ich sofort neu für 679 Euro haben können.
Grüße Walter


----------



## mitch (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

99 - 2 =97, ich denke der Schachtboden sollte dann 97cm unter der Wasseroberfläche sein.

Besser wirds wohl sein den Schacht 120cm tief zu machen und unter den US3 was unterzulegen


----------



## Joerg (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Hi Walter,
das ist ein toller Vorfilter.  Leider schon etwas teuer.

Was hattest du denn als Zwischenlösung eingeplant? 
Erst mal den günstigen, eine Absetzkammer, Vortex, Nylonfilter ... ?


----------



## Moonlight (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Die 2x 110er Eingänge vom Ultrasieve liegen ca. 2cm vom Boden entfernt, also eigentlich ganz unten ... genauso wie der 62er Ausgang mit Außengewinde. der ist in etwa in der gleichen Häge.
Der Schmutzauslaß liegt über der tiefsten Stelle des Siebes, also ca. knappe Hälfte.

Reicht Dir das? Sonst mußte bis morgen Abend warten und ich messe zu Hause nach 

Mandy

PS: ich würde den Schacht nicht nur so tief machen, wie der US III hoch ist.
Mein Schacht ist ca. 1,30m tief ... lieber stelle ich etwas unter das US III als das mir dann 1cm fehlt.
So hat man auch noch eine offene Option für einen späteren Filterwechsel (Trommler, Vlieser etc.).


----------



## walter27 (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Hallo!
Als Zwischenlösung habe ich nichts eingeplant, ich habe ja noch die Aquamax 6000 und Biotec 10 aber kaum Fische nur 2 __ Rotfeder (Mama + Papa), 16 Kinder ca. 4 cm, 1 __ Rotauge, 1 Sarasa und 1 Spiegelkarpfen ca.12cm.
Möchte gerne 10 Rotfeder kostenlos abgegeben!
Alles was ich schreibe sind Überlegungen und Wünsche aber erst mal muss ich BA richtig einbauen!
Muss das US wirklich so tief stehen und nur 2cm über die Wasseroberfläche?
Hätte gerne das Dreck vom US in Eimer abgelassen, wäre das möglich?
Grüße Walter


----------



## Moonlight (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Walter,

1cm über der Wasserfäche!!!
Das ist wichtig. So kann das US III, im Falle dass sie Pumpe ausfällt, nicht überlaufen.
Bei 2cm ist die Gefahr des Trockenlaufens der Pumpe höher, wenn der Wasserstand mal gering ist ...
Den Dreck kannst Du schon mit dem Eimer ablassen, nur wäre ein Kanalanschluß besser.

Mandy


----------



## Joerg (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Walter,
als Zwischenlösung käme auch erst mal ein Absetzbehälter oder Vortex in Frage.
Beide sollten entsprechend der Pumpenleistung so groß sein, damit sich darin was absetzen kann.
Die Reinigung von beiden ist rech einfach. Zugschieber vom Teich zu, Ablass über den kleinen BA darin auf und Dreck weglaufen lassen, dann Schieber wieder auf.
Alternativ ist auch eine Schmutzpumpe darin denkbar, die nur eingeschaltet werden muss.


----------



## walter27 (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Hallo!
Danke für die Antworten! Das ist aber ziemlich ungünstig, wenn 1cm so eine große Rolle spielt und eigentlich unmöglich zu halten! Was ist, wenn ich 2 Wochen im Urlaub bin und das Wasser im Teich um 5 cm sinken wird oder um 2 cm steigt? Nee, das ist unmöglich, und wenn es wirklich nicht anders geht dann kann man US vergessen...
Grüße Walter


----------



## Joerg (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Walter,
1cm über dem Höchststand. Das sollte der vom Notüberlauf sein.
In dem US ist ein Schwimmer, der sich auf einen geringeren Wasserstand einstellt.
Es sollte nur nicht überlaufen, daher der 1cm. Wird er höher, hat der Schwimmer weniger Spielraum.

Einen Notüberlauf solltest du einplanen, damit das Wasser nicht unkontrolliert irgendwohin fließt.


----------



## walter27 (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Hallo Jörg!
Ja,das ist mir doch klar. US muss über dem Höchstand stehen, aber wie hoch maximal? Ich möchte nicht so tief buddeln, wenn dass nicht nötig wäre. Es muss doch ein Spielraum sein sonst ist das wirklich nicht gut, na ja höchstens mit Überlauf. Der Hersteller von US hat aber kein Überlauf eingeplant, oder? Welche Pumpe wäre gut geeignet hinter dem US? Sie muss doch aus gehen im Notfall, wenn sie kein Wasser mehr bekommt und dann wieder an, oder?
Da muss doch eine Lösung sein, ich habe mit dem Ding keine Erfahrung, aber beim Biotec kann nichts passieren. Sind die Schwämme zu, dann läuft das Wasser über, aber immer zurück in den Teich.
Grüße Walter


----------



## Joerg (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Hallo Walter!
Ich hab so ein US nicht im Einsatz. Ich hab den Überlauf nach den schon vergrabenen Filtern niveliert.

Würde einen Schwimmschalter einbauen. Der kommt bei mir nun auch rein.
Die günstigen mit Kugel, wie bei den Schmutzpumpen, sollten für den Notfall reichen.


----------



## Digicat (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Servus Walter

Skizze 4 beschreibt die Situation ziemlich gut

Dein Problem scheint die Grabtiefe zu sein ... 

Dann mach doch ein gepumptes System ... Skizze 1 in dem obigen Link ...
Nachteil ist mal der höhere Stromverbrauch der Pumpe > sie muß das Teichwasser in die Höhe pumpen und das kostet Energie.


----------



## jolantha (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Ts,ts,ts, Mandy 
schlechter Rat, 





> nur wäre ein Kanalanschluß besser.


Hier ist es absolut verboten, Teichwasser, Regenwasser etc, in die Kanalisation zu leiten !! So etwas muß auf dem eigenen Grundstück entsorgt werden.
Laß dich also nicht vom lieben Gott erwischen ,     Vorteil : Der petzt nicht


----------



## Moonlight (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Einen US III kann man auch gepumpt betreiben. Lief bei mir letztes Jahr bis vor paar Wochen in dieser Version mit einer 14000er Teichpumpe. Funktionierte prima. 
Einziger Nachteil: Das Sieb steht "trocken" und der angesammelte "Dreck" läßt sich nicht ausspülen. Man muß ihn per Hand von oben rausnehmen. Ist bucklig ... meine Arme haben gerade so dafür gereicht 

Aber ansonsten geht es.

Was in dieser Version nicht, oder nur begrenzt möglich ist, ist der zusätzliche Anbau von Regentonnen mit Helix.
Da der Rücklauf beim US III ganz unten ist, müsste die Bioeinheit eingegraben werden. Stellt man die Tonne einfach daneben, steigt das Wasser im US III so hoch, wie der Auslauf bei der Bioeinheit. Also steht das Sieb theoretisch unter Wasser, was auch nicht gut ist, da der Dreck dann wieder gelöst wird und durchs Sieb durchrutscht.

Also einfach tiefer Buddeln und in Halbschwerkraft betreiben, oder US III gepumpt betreiben, dafür mußte die Bioeinheit einbuddeln.
Gehuppt wie gesprungen ... buddeln mußte so oder so 

Mandy


----------



## Moonlight (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

So, 

ich hab Dir mal auf die Schnelle 2 Zeichnungen gemacht. Die eine für die gepumpte Version und die andere für die Scherkraft- bzw. Halbschwerkraftversion.

    

Manchmal kommt man mit Bildern besser klar als mit Erklärungen 

Der Vorteil der Schwerkraft- bzw. Halbschwerkraftversion, Du hast keine Filteranlage im Garten rum zu stehen. Die ist ebenerdig mit dem Teich und kann unter einer Terrasse etc. verschwinden.

Ich an Deiner Stelle würde lieber buddeln 

Mandy


----------



## Newbie (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Hallo,

zugegeben, ich habe nicht den ganzen Thread gelesen.
Ich habe nur gesehen, dass über die "Toleranzwerte" des US III diskutiert wurde.
Ich hatte vor ein paar Monaten genau die gleiche Problematik und habe mit für eine SuperSieve aus NL entschieden (statt des US), weil die Mechanik des SuperSieve erheblich toleranter bzgl. Aufstellungshöhe und Wasserpegel ist.

Vielleicht ein Tipp.

LG und Gruß, Dirk.


----------



## walter27 (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Hallo!
Ich danke euch für die Antworten!
@Helmut, ja hier bei uns zu graben ist echt sehr schwer, überall Steine!
Habe paar Bilder gemacht. Das sind nur die größere Steine aus der Grube dazu kommen tausende kleinere und ohne Spitzhacke geht gar nichts! Trotzdem wird weiter gebuddelt...
@Mandy, ich werde weiter buddeln und eines Tages wird der Teich voll über Schwerkraft laufen.
Ich muss aber jetzt so schnell wie möglich wissen, wie tief muss das Rohr von Bodenablauf eingegraben werden so, dass im Winter nichts passieren kann? Reicht das Rohr von BA 60cm tief einzugraben und dann im Schacht nach unten mit dem US verbinden? Wird das so funktionieren,oder?
@Newbie,danke für Dein Tipp. Sieht auch sehr interessant aus und ich hoffe funktioniert einwandfrei?
Grüße Walter


----------



## Moonlight (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Hey Walter,

der Bodenablauf muß an die tiefste Stelle vom Teich, verläuft dann unter dem Teich durch und kommt von unten aus dem Boden des Filterschachts hoch. Dann wird es mit dem US verbunden. Bögen keine 90°, sondern 45° oder 30° Bögen (gibt einen widerstandsfreieren Wasserfluß).

Ich versteh nicht, was Du mit den 60cm meinst ... Dein Teich ist doch tiefer

Mandy

PS: oder mußt Du das Rohr noch weit vom Teich wegführen? Dann reichen 60cm eigentlich nicht. Sagt man nicht Frostgrenze bei 80cm?!
Goile Steine ... ich finde auch einen Haufen ... aber nicht so Große


----------



## walter27 (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Hallo Mandy!
Das weiß ich alles. Leider haben wir uns nicht verstanden. Habe schnell eine Skizze gemacht da sieht man genau was ich machen möchte.
Frostgrenze 80cm bei Köln? Nee,niemals! Was hätte dann mit dem Revisionsrohr passiert, wenn so kalt wäre?
Grüße Walter


----------



## Moonlight (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Hey Walter,

warum gehst Du erst mit dem Rohr hoch und dann wieder runter? Das sind unnötig lange Wege, die kosten Dich Geld und Flow ...

 

Die kürzeste und beste Verbindung zwischen A und B ist immer eine Gerade 
Sicher, man muß etwas mehr schachten ... aber auf die 2 Tage schachten kommt es dann auch nicht mehr drauf an.
Das Rohr ist unter der Frostgrenze, Du sparst Geld für die Rohre und Bögen und das Wasser kann ungehindert in den Filter fließen. Jeder Bogen kostet Dich Wasser ...

Mandy


----------



## walter27 (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Hallo Mandy!
Danke!
Das sieht gut aus...genial einfach! Ich habe bis jetzt überall nur Bilder gesehen wo die Rohre erst hoch gehen und dann gerade in ein Vorfilter.
Das Problem mit BA wäre schon mal kein Problem.
Wie soll richtig Zugschieber mit KG Rohr verbunden werden?
Grüße Walter


----------



## Moonlight (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Ich mache die zugschieber direkt vor die einläufe. d.g. das kg rohr - zugschieber - us lll. allerdings hatten wir gerade in einem anderen thread,das ein kg rohr nicht auf einen ba geschoben werden kann. zu meiner schande muß ich gestehen,das ich noch nicht probiert habe,ob zugschieber und kg paßt. muß ich morgen mal testen. dann kann ich dir verbindlich sagen,wie du die verbinden kannst.


----------



## Joerg (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Hallo Walter!

Normalerweise wird ein Stück KG Rohr in den Schieber eingeklebt.
Die KG Rohre dann darauf geschoben, möglicherweise mit einer Muffe. 

Die Schieber wolltest du ja in den Schacht machen. Der muss so breit sein, damit die auch gut reinpassen.
Sie können aber nach oben verlängert werden. Tiefe des Einlaufs spielt also kaum eine Rolle.


----------



## Moonlight (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Ähm Jörg ... 

heißt das etwa, dass ich auch auf einen Zugschieber nicht einfach das KG-Rohr aufschieben kann?
Wer hat denn so ne Schei.e hergestellt :evil
Ich bin immer davon ausgegangen, dass das geht ... 

Mandy


----------



## walter27 (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Hallo!
@Mandy,
ja,habe auch in einem anderen thread  gelesen und die Bilder gesehen. Wenn man hier im Forum die viele Bilder sieht, dann ist auch klar, dass viele die KG Rohre falsch eingebaut haben, dennoch funktioniert angeblich alles einwandfrei und ist dicht? Ich glaube die Rohre sollte man im Schacht mit Rohrschellen an die Wand befestigen, so ist man sicherer das sie nicht auseinander springen.
Bodenablauf klebt man nur ein mal und dann ist kein Zugang mehr dort, also muss alles dicht sein.
Schieber werden auch geklebt, aber was ist, wenn ein Schieber undicht ist? Wasser muss raus und der Schieber muss einfach von KG Rohr zu trennen sein also sollte eine Muffe im Schacht sein, oder?
Das machen die Leute auch nicht!
Ich glaube die Muffen von KG Rohren passen nicht an die Bodenabläufe und Schieber da die Profi Teichbauer nur die PVC Rohre empfehlen und so wird auch entsprechend produziert.
@Jörg,
ich werde wahrscheinlich mein Schacht so um 1,30 lang x 1 breit x 1,2 tief bauen mal sehen.
Was meinst du mit "Tiefe des Einlaufs spielt also kaum eine Rolle."?
So, habe gestern wieder gebuddelt... das geht immer schwerer!
Bin so um die 1,2 m tief...
Ich möchte jetzt erst mal mit Schalsteinen die Ufer etwas höher machen und dann weiter buddeln.
Der Aushub muss auch raus! Habe einen 3 cbm Container schon weg und der wog 5840 Kg!
Hier liegen aber wieder gut 5 cbm...
Grüße Walter


----------



## Moonlight (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Ich klebe trotzdem nichts in die Zugschieber ein. Eben aus dem Grund, wenn mal was getauscht werden muß, das kriegt man nie wieder raus.

Ich werde das so machen:
Ein Stück KG-Rohr (evtl. so 10cm) in den Zugschieber einstecken, dort dann das KG-Rohr mit der Muffe aufschieben und die Fuge zw. KG-Rohr und Zugschieber mit Adheseal abdichten.

Das müßte reichen ... und kann bei Bedarf wieder abgekratzt und neu gemacht werden.

 

Mandy


----------



## Joerg (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Werner, das schaut jede Woche besser aus bei dir. Jeder m³ Erde raus bringt mehr Volumen.

Bei den BA oder Schieber ist es eigentlich recht einfach wie es nur funktionieren kann.
Die Außendurchmesser vom Rohr gleich sind. Der innere ergibt sich dann aus der Wandstärke. 
Alle DN 110 Rohre passen also vom Außendurchmessen innen in den BA. 

Es gibt Zugschieber, wo sich die Dichtung wechseln lässt ohne ihn rauszuholen.
Bei den anderen sollte man ihn mit Muffen so einbauen, dass er auch mal ausgebaut werden kann.


----------



## walter27 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Hallo!
@Mandy,genauso möchte ich auch machen.
@Jörg,ja ich arbeite weiter aber nächste Woche mache ich erst mal Pause und bin weg...Urlaub!
Das hat meine Frau auch verdient,sie ist mit allem einverstanden...
Wir feiern im September Silberhochzeit und dann sind wir wieder weg, aber dann sollte das Wasser schon drin sein!
Was meint ihr, soll ich auch Skimmer einplanen oder wäre das bei mir nicht unbedingt notwendigt?
So, und jetzt eine Überaschung!
Habe bei mehreren Händler nachgefragt: "Der UltraSieve III soll max. 1cm über die Wasseroberfläche montiert werden, das ist klar. Aber wie viele cm darf max. der Wasserstand senken im Teich damit der Filter noch arbeiten kann?"
Antwort 1 - der Schwimmer kann sich bis zu 10 - 12 cm absenken
Antwort 2 - der Schwimmer kann sich bis zu 19 cm absenken
Antwort 3 - der Schwimmer kann sich bis zu 15 cm absenken
Antwort 4 - der Schwimmer kann sich bis zu 17 cm absenken
Antwort 5 - der US III am Bodenablauf od. Skimmer per Schwerkraft angeschlossen ist, ist es unerheblich wie weit der Wasserspiegel sinkt.Da immer Wasser durch Bodenablauf od. Skimmer angesaugt wird !!
Sehr interesannt,oder? Was ist richtig???
Grüße Walter


----------



## Joerg (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Walter,
Pause ist auch mal ganz gut. Mein Schwerkraft VF steht schon eingebuddelt in der Erde und will auch mal angeschlossen werden. 

Wenn du schon eine Sammerkammer hast, würde ich einen Skimmer aktuell mit einplanen.
Ist ja nur der Folienflansch, Schieber und das Rohr zur Kammer. Minimale Kosten und Aufwand aber das Teil ist sehr nützlich.
Es gibt Leute, die das beim letzten mal nicht gemacht haben. 

Antwort 5 ist falsch. Fällst der Wasserstand zu tief, läuft die Pumpe trocken.
Nachdem mir schon eine verglüht ist, wird wohl ein Schwimmschalter nachgerüstet.


----------



## walter27 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Hallo!
Jörg, wo möchtest du ein Schwimmschalter einbauen?
Einen Skimmer einbauen wäre ganz einfach, aber was passiert mit dem Ding im Winter?
Genauso die Rohre von Revisionsschacht und Überlauf, dort steht das Wasser so hoch wie im Teich!
Was ist damit im Winter? Sollte nicht ein Schieber eingebaut werden unten an den Revisionsrohren?
So hätte man das Wasser absaugen können und im Winter die Rohre leer lassen?
Grüße Walter


----------



## Moonlight (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Hey Walter,

Antwort 2 ist richtig... war eben draußen und habe den Schwimmer und die Differenz nachgemessen. Sind genau 19cm ... da ist noch 1reichlicher cm bis Oberkannte US III übrig.
Die letzte Antwort ist der Hammer ... dem Typen würde ich die Pumpe um die Ohren hauen wenn die wegen ihm kaputt gehen würde ... und so was nennt sich dann auch noch: Fachmann ...

Also ich würde auf jeden Fall einen Skimmer jetzt mit einplanen. Der Flansch und das zugestöpselte Rohr nimmt ja keinen Platz weg. Aber so ist es einfacher, den bei Gelegenheit nachzurüsten.
Da meine Filteranlage auch im Winter durchläuft, mach ich mir deswegen keine Gedanken, aber man kann von einem Skimmer das obere Teil abnehmen im Winter.
Stehendes Wasser in Rohren und Schächten ist ein No Go ... also entweder Du machst alles leer ... oder Du hälst alles in Bewegung, dann muß aber alles irgendwie gedämmt werden.

Das mit dem Schwimmschalter würde mich auch mal brennend interessieren ... JÖRG, wo kommt der Schwimmschalter hin und was für einen????

Mandy


----------



## walter27 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Hallo Mandy!
Ja, dem Händler habe ich schon geantwortet...
Wie man sieht die Leute wissen auch nicht alles, also was ist das für Beratung?
Stimmt, die Mütze von Skimmer wird abgenommen und gut ist es.
Schade, dass nur wir drei hier diskutieren...
Danke!
Grüße Walter


----------



## walter27 (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Hallo!
Habe weiter gebuddelt und bin jetzt so um die 1,85 cm tief und es geht weiter. Ein Pflanzenfilter ist auch schon geplant und die Schalsteine rum um Teich gelegt. Filterkeller möchte ich so bauen wie auf Skizze, und das Wasser soll in Zukunf über Pflanzenfilter zurück in den Teich. Was meint ihr, ist das so richtig?
Grüße Walter


----------



## mitch (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Hallo Walter,

die Baustelle schaut richtig gut aus 

ich meine der Plan mit dem PF sollte auch passen, du hast ja an alles gedacht BA + Skimmer, da kann dann ja nix mehr schief gehen - außer das Wasser wird grün


----------



## Moonlight (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Hey Walter,

das sieht guuut aus 

Und ich denke der Wasserlauf so wie auf der Skizze funktioniert auch. Prima umgesetzt 

mandy


----------



## walter27 (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Hallo!
Danke Euch, aber es ist noch viel zu tun, trotzdem erst mal Pause.
Fahre morgen für eine Woche weg.
Noch eine Frage, weiß jemand was für Unterschied gibts zwischen UltraSieve III mit 2 Eingängen und UltraSieve III mit 3 Eingängen?
Grüße Walter


----------



## Joerg (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Hallo Walter,

da ist ja zwischenzeitlich einiges passiert - Respekt.
Was hast du denn nach dem US für einen Bio geplant?

Bei der Teichstömung habe ich Bedenken. Das Wasser soll ja eher langsam durch den PF fließen.
Eine hohe Pumpenleistung sollte für den US gut sein. 
Denke es wäre sinnvoll den PF nur mit einem Teil der Pumpe zu versorgen, das andere direkt rein.
Sollte alles über den PF laufen wirst du eine extra Strömungspumpe benötigen. (Es gibt welche die brauchen wenig Strom)


----------



## walter27 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Hallo Jörg!
Ja, paar Probleme muss ich noch lösen! Ich habe nach dem US III mit der OASE Aquamax Gravity ECO geplant.
Welche wäre denn am besten, eine 10000, 15000 oder 20000? Danach erst mal vielleicht ein Patronenfilter oder eine Tonne mit Helix?
So, Urlaub zu Ende und ich arbeite weiter. Habe gestern mein Filterkeller teilweise ausgebuddelt...der wird doch ca. 1,50 m breit und 2 m lang! Ich suche jetzt ganz dringend 11,5 cm breite Schalsteine für die Wände. Leider ist es nicht so einfach sie zu finden vor Ort.
Grüße Walter


----------



## Joerg (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Hallo Walter!

Auf welches Volumen kommst denn nun grob geschätzt?
Wenn du weniger Aufwand haben willst, würde ich die __ Hel-X Tonne nehmen. Falls die Tonne einen BA hat, braucht man nur Schieber auf und zumachen.


----------



## walter27 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Hallo!
Schwer zu sagen, aber ich rechne mit 15000 bis 18000 Liter.
Die Tonne kann ich besorgen, BA wäre kein Problem nur wohin mit dem Dreck?
Nur ein Eimer kommt in Frage. Wie oft musste man, ungefähr das Wasser ablassen?
Grüße Walter


----------



## mitch (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Hallo Walter,

ich hätte da noch eine Idee für das Schmutzwasser


----------



## walter27 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Hallo!
@mitsch
Das ist eine gute Idee...und wir haben auch Gemüsegarten!
Grüße Walter


----------



## walter27 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Hallo!
Ja!!!US III gekauft! Gebraucht aber wie neu mit Deckel und zwei Schieber!
Grüße Walter


----------



## Moonlight (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Hey Walter,

das sieht ja prima aus 
Wenn Du keine Koi oder sonstige Wasserschweine einsetzen willst, reicht auch eine 15-18000er Pumpe.
Ansonsten nimm eine 20000er 

Ich würde Helix nach dem US III nehmen. Die Reinigung ist wesentlich einfacher.

Mandy


----------



## walter27 (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Hallo!
Leider gibts große Probleme die Schalungssteine 11,5 cm zu bekommen! Was meint Ihr, welche Steine wären noch geeignet für ein Filterkeller? Ich möchte die Wände nicht unnötig so dick machen.
US III ist schon zu Hause! Ich werde dann eine oder zwei Tonnen mit Helix bestücken. Wie wird das richtig gemacht? Wo finde ich eine Bauanleitung für so ein Filter?
Wie hoch muss die letzte Tonne stehen über Teichniveau? Ich möchte gerne, daß sie im Keller stehen bleibt.
Danke für Eure Hilfe!
Grüße Walter


----------



## mitch (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Hallo Walter,

wenn Schalungssteine ein Problem sind nimm doch Schalungsbretter o.ä. 

ausschalen (Durchlässe einplanen) , Estrichgitter/Moniereisen rein, mit beton ausgießen & fertig

ich denke da könnteste auch mit weniger als 11,5 cm zurechtkommen - vielleicht kann da ja noch jemand mit Betonerfahrung was dazu sagen  ob das dick genug wäre


----------



## Moonlight (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Wie wäre es mit Ziegelsteinen ... oder Rasenkantensteine?

Mandy


----------



## Joerg (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Hallo Walter,
bei den Schalsteinen kann ich dir nicht weiter helfen, bei mir ist waren dir Tonnen nur so in der Erde und der VF hat einen Edelstahlbehälter, der auch ohne Wände eingebuddelt ist.

Die __ Hel-x Behälter sollen einen BA haben und eine Medienauflage.
Wenn du die Verrohrung in DN 110 ausführst können die 1-2 cm über dem Maximalwasserstand stehen.


----------



## walter27 (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Hallo!
@Jörg, wieso müssen die __ HEL-x Behälter einen BA haben? Ich mache die Verrohrung in DN 110. 
Es wird sehr gut sein, wenn sie im Keller bleiben dürfen. Ich möchte eine Tonne 310 Liter mit Hel-x bewegt und dann die zweite 310 Liter mit Hel-x ruhend. 
So,ich muss mich outen! Ich bin von Beruf, Techniker Elektromechaniker und mache sehr viel selber nur manchmal brauche die richtige Ideen und Lösungen, aber mauern?
Nee, das wird leider sehr lange dauernd, darum möchte ich die Schalsteine haben.
Schalungsbretter kommen nicht in Frage, da zu kompliziert für mich und Rasenkantensteine sind ungeeignet.
Ich muss die Schalungssteine bekommen und zwar preiswert. Ich hätte sie schon haben können, aber die Fracht von 100 Steinen kostet 280 Euro!
Grüße Walter


----------



## Moonlight (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Oh nein Walter, ich habe schon irgendwo gesehen, das Jemand dafür Rasenkantensteine genommen hat. Aber war ja auch nur ne Idee.

Einen BA im Helix deshalb, dass Du den Schmutz, der sich dort unweigerlich sammlen wird, ablassen kannst.
Auch Helix muß mal gereinigt werden. Man rührt es um, dann setzt sich der Schmutz unten ab und dann brauch man nur den Schieber öffnen und schwupps ist der Dreck weg und das Helix wieder sauber.
Einfacher gehts nicht.
Plane den lieber gleich mit ein ... später ärgerste Dich sonst.

Schau mal bei Hornbach, da sind die Schalsteine gar nicht so teuer. Miete Dir einen Transporter, der kann im Normalfall bis 1Tonne zuladen und im Notfall fährste eben 2 oder 3mal. Ist aber immer noch günstiger als die teure Fracht.

Mandy


----------



## mitch (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Hallo Walter,

wie wäre es mit Tiefbordsteinen ==> http://www.teichratgeber.de/umbau2007/08mauernteich/mauernteich01.html

sonst fällt mir auch nix mehr ein


----------



## walter27 (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Hallo!
@Mandy, das ist mir alles bekannt was du schreibst. Ich dachte Schmutzablauf baue ich unten aber seitlich und BA verstehe ich unter dem Behälter und das wäre unglücklich angebracht,oder? Bin gespannt ob die 11,5 cm Schalsteine unser Hornbach hat? 
@mitch, die Dinger wiegen 46 kg! Ein Stein! Ich habe noch eine Woche Zeit und werde mich bei uns in der Baustoffhandlung beraten lassen.
Grüße Walter


----------



## Moonlight (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Ja sicher unter dem dem Behälter ... und wieso unglücklich? Ich mach meinen auch am Boden.
Ein seitlicher Schmutzablauf bringt Dir nur etwas, wenn der Boden der Kammer schräg und spitz zulaufend zu dem Ablauf ist.
Sollte das so sein, brauchst Du den BA nicht, das ist dann klar.

Allerdings mußt Du dann vor den Ablauf ein Sieb oder ähnliches anbringen ... sonst kann es passieren dass Dir Dein Helix abhaut 

Mandy


----------



## walter27 (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Sehr unglücklich, da die Tonne deutlich höher stehen muss. Ich muss mich überlegen, ob nicht ausreichend wäre  200 Liter Behälter einbauen, aber es ist noch viel Zeit.Mal sehen wie groß sind die Tonnen. 
Danke für die wichtige Tipps!!!


----------



## Joerg (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Hallo Walter,
es geht auch eine Absaugung unter der Medienauflage mit einer Pumpe.
Der Mulm sammelt sich unten in der Tonne, da sollte er raus. Ich habe auch lange den Rest unten mit einem Schlauch abgesaugt. Das funktioniert soweit auch ganz gut.
Günstiger sollte es sein, du baust einen BA in jede Tonne ein. Beide enden in einer Schmutzkammer, die etwas tiefer liegt.
Gibt es was in den __ Hel-X Behältern zu reinigen reicht es Schieber zu schließen/öffnen und der Dreck fließt in die Dreckkammer. Von dort kann der mit einer Dreckpumpe dann zum gießen genommen werden.


----------



## walter27 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Hallo!
Dankeschön für die Antworten.
Wie hoch von Boden soll die Medienauflage eingebaut werden und wie groß sollten die Löcher sein, damit der Mulm schön runter sinken kann?
US III hat Pumpenanschluß unten, muss dann das Wasser ganz nach oben gepumpt werden in die erste Tonne, oder besser in die Mitte?
Ich möchte die Oase Aquamax Gravity Eco 20000 einbauen und sie soll nicht zu viel an der Leistung verlieren.
Welche UVC Lampe wäre für mein System am besten? Habe an eine getauchte gedacht, aber wie stark sollte sie sein und wo einbauen?
Habe gestern mein Filterkeller fertig gemacht! Das Wetter war echt schlecht, immer wieder Regen!
Grüße Walter


----------



## walter27 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Hallo!
Kann mir keiner weiter helfen, oder sind schon alle im Urlaub?
Habe heute mit meinem Sohn etwas genauer ausgemessen den Teich und wir kommen doch wahrscheinlich auf etwa 25000 Liter!
Das wäre wunderbar, muss aber noch weiter buddeln.
Grüße Walter


----------



## mitch (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Hallo Walter,



> Wie hoch von Boden soll die Medienauflage eingebaut werden und wie groß sollten die Löcher sein,


 
ich würde als Abstand ca. 10cm rechnen und die Löcher sollten etwas kleiner als __ Hel-X sein  

z.B. http://www.koizentrum.eu/index.php?lang=DEU&list=WG30 oder Volierendraht aus Edelstahl http://www.ebay.de/itm/Volierendrah...s_garten_tierbedarf_vögel&hash=item3cc6d89cd3



> muss dann das Wasser ganz nach oben gepumpt werden in die erste Tonne, oder besser in die Mitte?


ich würde unten sagen ==> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/21853

UVC einbau:   
getauchte ist  
wie stark: hab mal gehört 1W/1000ltr, aber mehr ist besser - wieviel genau ==>  leider


----------



## Klausile (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Hallo Walter,

ich habe gerade zwei Filtertonnen selbst gebaut - die sehen wie folgt aus:
Zulauf unten DN 110 (Folienflansch eingeklebt)
Auslauf oben DN 110 (Ebenfalls Folienflansch)
Im Boden ein Auslauf DN 50 zum ablassen des Schmutzwassers
Die Siebauflage für das Helix habe ich so hoch gemacht, das eben kein Helix in den Zulauf geraten kann, also ca. 10 cm hoch.
Ob das nun richtig ist, weis ich nicht, aber es scheint zumindes zu finktionieren.
Zu deinem Thema mit den Zugschiebern einkleben, möchte ich auch noch einen Kommentar abgeben. Ich verwende gar keine Zugschieber mehr, da sie ja in der Regel fast gar nicht mehr ausgebaut werden können. Ich verwende Kugelhähne, die gibt es auch in DN 110 und sind mit weniger Kraft zu bewegen als die Schieber. Ausserdem sind die Hähne an beiden Seiten mit Schraubmuffen versehen, so das man einen defekten Hahn jederzeit problemlos austauschen kann.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## walter27 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Hallo!
Dankeschön für die Ratschläge!
@mitch,
wo sollte ich die UVC einbauen?Habe eine Skizze gemacht so wie ich das haben möchte.
@Klausile,
Ich verstehe, Zulauf sollte über der Medienauflage sein,oder?
Ja,stimmt die Kugelhähne sind vielleicht besser, aber auch sündhaft teuer...ab ca. 95 Euro.
Die Zugschieber, wenn sie richtig eingebaut sind kann man aber auch einfach ausbauen.
Grüße Walter


----------



## Klausile (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Hallo Walter,
tja, genau diese Frage habe ich mir auch gestellt.
Eigentlich macht es Sinn den Einlauf oberhalb der Auflage zu machen, dann ist das Wasser unterhalb nicht bewegt und der Schmutz kann sich besser absetzen. Aber ob das nun wirklich richtig ist, hm..., vielleicht hat da noch jemand eine Meinung zu. 

Gruß Klaus


----------



## walter27 (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Hallo!
Ja,der der Einlauf muss oberhalb der Auflage sein. Leider antwortet hier kaum einer der schon damit Erfahrungen gemacht hat, sondern nur Leute die selber nach einer Lösung suchen...
Auch die Frage wo ich die Tauch UVC einbauen sollte, kann ich mich schon selber beantworten.
Sie kann im UltraSieve sein, aber wie werden die Wände von innen aussehen nach einiger Zeit?
Wer hat damit Erfahrungen gemacht?
Habe weiter gearbeitet und auch die Kalksandsteine für Filterkeller sehr günstig gekauft!
Der nächste Container 7,5 cbm wurde auch voll gemacht!
Ich muss noch etwas weiter buddeln und, wenn das Wetter mitspielt möchte endlich am Wochenende fertig sein.
Schönen Sonntag!
Grüße Walter


----------



## walter27 (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Hallo!
Ich bin mit dem buddeln fast fertig! Mann, ist das eine harte Arbeit, ich spüre heute alle meine Knochen und die linke Hand ist abgemeldet!
Bin 180 tief und das muss schon reichen!
Weiter werden BA und Skimmer eingebaut!
Möchte langsam die EPDM Folie bestellen und Vlies natürlich auch.
Was meint ihr, reicht die 1,02mm oder besser 1,14mm von Firestone?
Die Wände sind ziemlich steinig und ich möchte sie noch etwas mit Lehm verputzen.
Bitte schau euch die Bilder an. Was hätte ich noch verbessern müssen?
Bin offen auf alle Vorschläge!
Vielen Dank!
Grüße Walter


----------



## mitch (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Hallo Walter,

ich denke die 1,80 tiefe sind genug , ned das du noch in China rauskommst 

zur folie hätte ich noch einen link http://www.teichfolie.de/cms.php?cmsId=3&cId=25



> *EPDM Teichfolie Firestone PondGard, schwarz, Stärke 1,02mm*
> 
> Geeignet für Teiche aller Art (Koiteiche, Zierteiche u.a.)
> *EPDM Folie Geomembrane, schwarz, Stärke 1,14mm und 1,52mm*
> ...


 
also wird die 1,02mm besser sein 



> ... mit Lehm verputzen


 ja das würde der Folie/Vlies das Leben leichter machen.

Für was sind die Stufen - Pflanzen ? ich denke wenn du nur die mittlere übrig lässt (80-100 cm ) sollte das optimal für Seerosen sein.





 



da sieht man erst einmal was du für Arbeit hineingesteckt hast


----------



## Joerg (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Hallo Walter,
da hast du ja ordentlich was rausgeholt.  
Aus meiner Sicht kannst du die die beiden untersten Stufen ersparen. Das macht das verlegen der Folie auch einfacher.
Es gibt kaum Pfanzen die in dieser Tiefe wachsen. (Hatte auch mal diese tieferen ausgegraben)
Eher schön gerade runter, das erspart einige Falten und das verlegen wird einfacher.

Die 1mm Folie ist eigentlich das gebräuchslichste.

Für die Tauch UVC musst du einen Platz suchen, der bei dir gut passt.
Am Ende der Filterkette macht es am meisten Sinn, da dort schon viele Partikel weg sind.

Was das US an Stahlung verträgt kann ich nicht sagen. Besser ist es die bestahlten Teile mit Edelstahl oder zumindest Alufolie zu schützen. 
Es könnte also auch ein Rohr sein, was zwischen den Behältern ist.


----------



## Moonlight (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Bitte keine uvc in den us lll. der ist zu teuer um in 2 jahren festzustellen,das die lampe ihn kaputt gemacht hat.


----------



## walter27 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Hallo!
Danke für die Antworten!
Ich habe die Stufen so gelassen um eine Möglichkeit zu haben mal in Notfall auszusteigen und die __ Teichrosen dort zu stellen, aber vielleicht wäre doch besser die untersten zu beseitigen?
Ja, der letzte Container wog 11,5 Tonnen und zwei werden wohl noch folgen.
Früher habe schon 14 Tonnen abtransportiert.
Das Problem ist, ich mache eigentlich alles zwei mal, erst mal alles raus auf die Terrassenplatte und dann in Container.
Leider anders geht nicht, da ich nur ein mal in der Mitte der Woche zu Hause bin und dann am Wochenende. Es wird also eine Menge Dreck sein.
Die ganze Arbeit erschweren die blöden Steine und ohne Spitzhacke geht hier gar nichts!
Bestelle also die  EPDM Teichfolien Firestone 1.02mm Pondgard Pondliner und 500er Vlies müsste reichen, oder?
Mal schauen, wer das bestes Angebot macht?
Als Elektriker habe ich schon immer bedenken gehabt, die UVC in UltraSieve einzubauen. 
@Mandy, die UVC kommt nicht in den US bei mir, da hast du absolut Recht obwohl genau das empfehlen manche Spezi in anderen Foren.
Ich glaube am besten ganz am Ende extra Fass einplanen und die UVC separat einbauen, nur braucht man wieder Platz dazu.
Grüße Walter


----------



## Joerg (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Hallo Walter,
 Treppenstufen sind toll, hab ich bei mir auch und das einsteigen ist deutlich einfacher.
Die letzte braucht man nicht mehr, da man dann schon etwas Auftrieb hat.
Eine Seerose lässt sich auch gut auf ein paar Steinen aufstellen, im Frühjahr steht meine auch erst mal etwas höher.

Wegen der UVC reicht auch ein Rohr, was innen mit Edelstahl oder zumindest Alu ausgekleidet ist.
Das könnte in einem der Filterbehälter stehen ohne dass die Strahlung nach außen dringt.

Deine Steine in klein habe ich vor meinem Teich liegen.


----------



## walter27 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Hallo Jörg!
die Steine möchte ich auch behalten, so vergesse ich die schwere Arbeit nie, ansonstens sie sehen auch nicht so schlecht aus, oder?
Du muss dich mal vorstellen was für ein Gefühl ist es, wenn man mit der Spitzhacke so ein Stein richtig trifft!
Ich kann mir leider nur schwer vorstellen wie sollte das mit der UVC sein?
Die UVC im Rohr einbauen und dann in __ Hel-x Behälter?
Wie soll das Wasser durchfliessen, damit die UVC Strahlen auch die Arbeit machen?
Ein Rohr aus VA wäre kein Problem, nur was für Durchmesser wäre gut?
Grüße Walter


----------



## Joerg (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Hallo Walter!

ich denke mal es ist eine Tauch UVC, was anderes würde in Schwerkraft ja auch nicht funktionieren.
Den Durchgang zu einem __ Hel-x Behälter könnte man mit einem T-Stück und dann ein Rohr nach unten ausrüsten.
Von oben im T-Stück hängt die UVC und im Rohr ist eine Edelstahl Verkleidung.
Ein 110er ist gerade so ausreichend, es sollte dann ein 160er sein, damit auch UVC und Innenrohr Platz haben.

Auch ein U-Rohr aus einem Eigenbauthread könnte ein guter Platz sein.


----------



## Moonlight (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Hey Walter,

ich hab auch so einen Steinhaufen ... der wird schön an der Teichwand aufgeschichtet und wird als eine Art Steingarten dienen. Genau der Erinnerung wegen 

Da bin ich froh dass Du die UVC nicht im US III versenkst. Wie Jörg sagte, eine mit Metall ausgekleidetes Rohr tut es auch. 
Wie wäre es denn mit einem Rohr zwischen US III und dem Helix. Ich würde ein 160er nehmen ...

Ach ja, und was das doppelt Schippen anbelangt ... tröste Dich, aus 1,60m schippt man auch nix mehr hoch.
Also auf einer 90cm Stufe zwischengeparkt und dann ab nach oben in die Karre.
Da mußten wir auch durch. Aber um so schöner ist das Gefühl wenn alles fertig steht.
Kannste mir glauben 

Mandy


----------



## walter27 (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Hallo!
@Mandy, dann haben wir das gleiche erlebt. Ich habe von 1,80 auf 1,20 zwischengeparkt und dann nach oben in die Karre.
Die letzte 2 cbm aber schon direkt von 1,80 nach oben...das war echt schwer!
@Jörg, danke für die Beschreibung, ich mache noch eine Skizze und dann prüfe bitte ob das so richtig wäre mit der UVC. Ja, sicher ich möchte Tauch UVC nur welche ist noch nicht entschieden.
Ich möchte eine eckige 300 Liter Tonne kaufen von Graf. Wäre sie für __ Hel-x gut geeignet oder doch besser eine runde?
Grüße Walter


----------



## Joerg (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Hallo Walter!
Nimm eine normale Tauch UVC, die Amalgam sind den Mehrpreis nicht wert.
Eine Eckige tut es auch, rund macht Sinn, wenn man eine Kreisströmung braucht.

Reicht dir denn eine Tonne?
Genug Platz ist schon auf dem __ Hel-x aber eine weitere zur Feinabscheidung macht schon Sinn.
Das US lässt relativ grobe Partikel durch, da muss der Filter einiges zurückhalten.
Die erste Kammer wird dann also öfter mal gespült werden müssen.

Ich hab auch alles mit der Schippe rausgeholt, den Rest an Höhe mit einer kleinen.Mauer.


----------



## walter27 (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Hallo!
Ich habe an die UVC gedacht, aber ist noch nichts entschieden.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/320883497437?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Habe gestern noch mal die Stufen gemessen. Die letzte Stufe kommt noch raus aber die vorletzte muss bleiben. 
Dort ist 1,20 tief und das wäre genau gut für meine weiße Teichrose.
Ja, ich mache zwei Tonnen mit __ Hel-x, aber dieses Jahr erst mal eine bewegte. 
Ich habe einfach keine Zeit dazu und im Winter wird alles vorbereitet.
Da ich Dank euch doch ein Koiteich baue, möchte im Frühling paar Tosai kaufen aber richtig gute Fische.
Ich überlege eben, ob ich die vorhandene Fische übehaupt rein lassen soll?
Grüße Walter


----------



## Joerg (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Die Rota ist schon in Ordnung.

Die anderen würde ich rauslassen, bringt dir nur Unruhe in den Teich.


----------



## walter27 (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Hallo Jörg,
da sind aber zwei Lieblinge von meiner Frau dabei...
ein Spiegler ca. 20cm und ein Sarasa.
Wie soll ich sie überzeugen?
Grüße Walter


----------



## Joerg (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Ein Spiegler und ein Sarasa kannst du natürlich reinmachen. Die fallen in dem neuen kaum auf.

Ich muss nun auch wieder 2 Goldies einsetzen, hatten damals kurz nach dem rausfangen gelaicht und meine Tochter hatte Mitleid und 2 groß gezogen.
Sind sicher 2 Weibchen, ansonsten bekomme ich die Krise.


----------



## walter27 (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Hallo!
Ich bin fast fertig mit buddeln und Filterkeller wird auch langsam fertig gemacht.
BA und Skimmer sind eingebaut und jetzt werden Vlies und die Folie bestellt.
Ich möchte doch Vlies 1000er bestellen, da sehr viele Steine vorhanden.
Habe an die F.Siwotex gedacht, weil sie garantieren die Stempeldurchdrückkraft von 5.000 N/m und das kann sonst keiner,oder?
Hätte noch eine Bitte.
Ich möchte die EPDM Folie und BA mit Innotec abdichten.
Was für Reiniger sollte ich benutzen?
Reicht hier Aceton zu nehmen, oder doch nicht?
Was die Händler alles empfehlen...
Die ersten Tiere habe ich auch schon!
Grüße Walter


----------



## zAiMoN (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

 
Mein Gott Walter 

Die Bilder 2 und 5 kommen mir sehr bekannt vor 

wird bestimmt ein super Teich und vor allem ein sauberer 

deine Fische werden sich bestimmt sehr wohl fühlen  

wenn ich mal wieder in Richtung Eifel zur schönsten "Landstraße" der Welt fahre würde ich mal gerne den fertigen Teich sehen


----------



## Moonlight (1. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

warum vlies  und folie? frag mal lifra (frank) wegen hdpe . . . ist sicher preiswerter und stabiler


----------



## walter27 (1. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Hallo!
Leider keine Antwort auf meine Bitte, aber hat sich erledigt.
@Simon, 
Bild 2 und 5? Jaaa, ich weiß was du meinst, aber ich passe auf und sonst habe ich die Wand aus 3 Teilen gegossen, war echt spannend, siehe Bild.
Bei mir kann nichts einstürzen!
Du bist hier gerne eingeladen, wenn ich fertig bin, kein Problem.
@Mandy,
wieso hdpe? Soll ich etwa noch die Wände mauern?
Wieso preiswerter?
Gibts gesammten Material und Arbeitskosten unter 10 Euro pro m/2?
Ich baue ein naturnaher Koiteich...
Grüße Walter


----------



## zAiMoN (1. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Hey 

Also hast du die Wand um den Skimmer rum aus Beton gegossen?
und dann mit Erde "verspachtelt" ? (kann das jetzt nicht klar erkennen)

Hoffe du bist bald fertig und das Wetter kann dich nicht aufhalten


----------



## walter27 (1. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Hallo!
Simon,ich habe die Wand ganz aus Lehm gegossen und glaube mir es war eine schöne Arbeit...
Grüße Walter


----------



## zAiMoN (1. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Achsoo,

Herrlich  

Wünsche dir noch gutes gelingen !


----------



## walter27 (1. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Danke!
Ich hoffe nächste Woche kommt das Wasser, wenn das Wetter mitspielt.
Folie und Vlies sind unterwegs.


----------



## Moonlight (1. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*



walter27 schrieb:


> wieso hdpe? Soll ich etwa noch die Wände mauern?
> Wieso preiswerter?
> Gibts gesammten Material und Arbeitskosten unter 10 Euro pro m/2?



Hey Walter,

Du mußt die Wände nicht mauern ... HDPE ist doch stabiler als Folie. Da sind keine Weichmacher drin, also ist es ziemlich steif.
Du willst mir doch nicht etwa sagen, dass Du für Vlies und Folie zusammen nur 10Euro m² zahlst?
Dann legst Du aber die Folie nur rein /Falten) und läßt sie nicht faltenfrei verlegen ... 
Würde ich aber an Deiner Stelle machen ... wenn, dann schon richtig ...

Mandy


----------



## walter27 (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Hallo!
Richtig, so viel kostet mich das Material nur muss ich selber verlegen.
Da die HDPE Folie sehr steif ist, wäre sie für Pools gut, aber nicht für so eine Form wie mein Teich.
Mir gefallen, aber die künstliche Becken gar nicht.
Meine Fische werden hoffentlich glücklich zwischen Planzen schwimmen.
Ich bin sicher, dass ich das schon richtig mache oder warum gibts die EPDM Folie überhaupt?
Ich möchte hier aber keine Diskusion auf das Thema, jeder macht doch wie er will.
Danke!
Grüße Walter


----------



## Moonlight (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Hey Walter,

war ja nur ne Idee ...

Mandy


----------



## walter27 (12. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Hallo!
Mein Teich ist endlich voll!
Vlies und Folie verlegt und drei Tage langsam und ruhig Wasser laufen lassen.
Hat echt Spaß gemacht und die jüngste Tochter musste natürlich eine Probe machen...
Mein Teich hat 27.500 Liter Wasser und ich bin sehr zufrieden.
Grüße Walter


----------



## mitch (12. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Hallo Walter,

das ist echt klasse geworden  

und der Filterkeller schaut auch noch so aufgeräumt aus


----------



## Joerg (12. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Hallo Walter,
wenn ich an die Anfänge deiner Planung denke und nun sehe, was du für einen tollen Teich gebaut hast - Hut ab. 
Das sieht toll aus und ist gut durchdacht.

Viel Freude an deiner neuen Oase.


----------



## Moonlight (12. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Hey Walter,

Klasse, das sieht prima aus 

Aber pass mal auf ... das Wasser wird bestimmt noch grün. Ich denke mal so in 1-2Wochen gehts los.
Meins ist gerade wieder im Begriff klar zu werden  Hab ja nun auch schon fast 4 Wochen das Wasser drin.

Mandy


----------



## walter27 (13. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Hallo!
Ich möchte mich recht herzlich bei euch bedanken!
Ohne eure Hilfe hätte ich sicher viele Fehler gemacht.
DANKESCHÖN!
Jörg,hast du Recht bei mir lief die Planung teilweise laufend.
Mitch,mein Filterkeller ist nicht zu groß...dort müssen noch einige Sachen rein.
Mandy,klar die Algen kommen, aber ist nicht so schlimm da ich nur 2 Fische drin habe und vielleicht kommt noch ein Tosai Kohaku als Testfisch rein.
Jetzt wird an der Technik gearbeitet nur leider ist mein Urlaub zu Ende.
Zur Zeit läuft nur US III und die Aquamax Gravity Eco 20000.
Das geht sehr gut von BA, aber Skimmer ist tot, und erst, wenn BA zu ist, dann zieht auch oben der Skimmer.
Grüße Walter


----------



## sbecs (13. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Hallo Walter,
schade dass ich deine Doku erst jetzt sehe. Ich erweitere ebenfalls gerade in Erftstadt unseren Teich, von 17000l auf 40-50tsd l , du hättest günstig unsere EPDM-Folie haben können da ich nunmehr auf HDPE umsteigen werde. Wo in Erftstadt genau baust du denn?
Gruss Steffen


----------



## Moonlight (14. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Na da haben sich ja 2 gefunden die im gleichen Ort wohnen ... herzlichen Glückwunsch 


Skimmer ist tot? Komisch ... riegel den BA doch mal zur Hälfte zu ... zieht er dann ? 

Mandy


----------



## Moonlight (14. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Na da haben sich ja 2 gefunden die im gleichen Ort wohnen ... herzlichen Glückwunsch 

Hey Walter,

Skimmer ist tot? Komisch ... riegel den BA doch mal zur Hälfte zu ... zieht er dann ? 

Mandy


----------



## walter27 (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Hallo!
Ja, wenn der BA nur auf die Hälfte steht, dann zieht etwas aber ich denke wir haben uns ziemlich wackelige Skimmer gekauft. Das Ding wackelt auf dem Rohr ganz komisch.
Ich bin zur Zeit mit dem Biofilter beschäftigt, damit die Helix so schnell wie möglich in Einsatz kommen.
Grüße Walter


----------



## Moonlight (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Hey Walter,

der Skimmer muß doch Spiel haben, sonst gleitet er doch nicht hoch und runter ...
Das ist schon in Ordnung 

Dann laß doch den BA zur Hälfte zu ... oder spiele mal bischen mit den Zugschiebern. Vielleicht bringt es auch etwas, wenn Du Beide bischen abriegelst. 
Möglicherweise ist der Wasserfluß so groß, dann kein Sog entstehen kann.
Das Wasser läuft quasi zu leicht und zu langsam durch die Rohre.

Mandy


----------



## walter27 (17. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Hallo!
Mandy, ja ist klar etwas Spiel muss doch haben aber der wackelt wie besoffen!
Na ja das bleibt so erstmal und ist kein Problem.
Wichtig ist jetzt, dass meine Filterkette so schnell wie möglich in Betrieb kommt.
Heute habe ich eine Pumpe gekauft die Hiblow HP40 Orginal und auch Medienauflage aus Edelstahl.
Grüße Walter


----------



## Joerg (17. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Walter,
der wummert schon etwas bis er den richtigen Dreh gefunden hat.
Meiner gibt Ruhe wenn ein Paar Schwimmpflanzen drin sind.

So eine HP40 wollte ich mir auch zulegen, die andere hat in der IH den Geist aufgegeben.
Solange Wasser durch den Filter läuft baut sich der Biofilm auch auf.
Bei den aktuellen Temperaturen ist eine Belüftung aber schon sehr hiffreich.


----------



## walter27 (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Hallo!
Samstag habe ich bei der Hitze mein Biofilter gestartet und bin sehr zufrieden.
Hat alles super geklappt! Die nächste wichtige Augabe, wäre noch ein Faß für UVC vorbereiten.
Das bleibt aber wahrscheinlich nur bis Frühling so, und dann kommt Helix ruhend dort rein.
Ach so! Ein Testfisch ist auch drin, ein Kohaku von Aoki.
Grüße Walter


----------



## Joerg (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Hi Walter,
Samstag hat dann wohl etwas Schweiß gekostet.
Der weiße mit blauem Rand sieht echt kool aus. o


----------



## walter27 (20. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Hallo!
Ich habe noch ein Problem und muss eine Lösung finden.
Wird die Pumpe ausgeschaltet, dann läuft das Wasser natürlich zurück in den US III.
Ich möchte ein Rückschlagventil einbauen, nur wo?
An den 2 Zoll Ansaugschlauch von der Pumpe wäre am besten, aber wie viel verliere am Durchfluß?
Wer kann mir helfen?
Grüße Walter


----------



## Moonlight (20. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Mach das doch direkt zw. US III und Schlauch zur Pumpe. Kannst ja auch einen Zugschieber nehmen.

Mandy


----------



## Joerg (20. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Walter,
damit es nicht zu viel Druckverlust hat, nimmt man es 1-2 Dimensionen größer und setzt Reduzierungen dran.

Ist es denn ein Problem, wenn das US mal volläuft? Pumpe aus sollte selten vorkommen.

Was genau an Druckverlust entsteht muss ich nachsehen, hab normalerweise mit größeren Dimensionen zu tun.


----------



## walter27 (23. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Hallo!
Habe doch verzichtet auf ein Rückschlagventil.
Jörg, die Luftpumpe Hiblow HP40 Orginal ist heute gekommen und schon im Betrieb.
Mein Helix 12er ist seit Samstag im Faß und jetzt mit einer 20er Platte bewegt sich alles einfach fantastisch!
Die Pumpe schafft locker noch so eine Platte zu versorgen.
Wie gefällt euch mein Kohaku?
Grüße Walter


----------



## Joerg (23. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Hallo Walter,
ein Zugschieber, den man schließt tut es auch, man will ja auch was zum spielen haben.
Die 20er Platte hab ich auch schon liegen, von der IK mitgenommen.
Wollte die eigentlich für einen Luftheber zum testen nutzen, geht natürlich wegen der Größe nicht. 
Die HP 40 wollte ich mir bei KD holen, dann gibt es 10% extra und Versandkosten gespart.

Von dem Kohaku sieht man nicht viel, ist der jetzt ganz alleine?


----------



## walter27 (23. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Hallo!
Ja, später kommt ein Schieber als Spielzeug.
Ich bin auf die Idee gekommen als Helix in Betrieb kommen sollte, da musste ich die Pumpe paar mal kurz ausschalten.
Nein, da schwimmen zusammen 3 Fische und fressen wie verrückt und noch einen hätte ich gerne, aber mehr nicht, das ist ausgeschloßen.
Im Frühling folgen weitere, aber ganz ruhig ausgesuchte Tiere.
Habe nur 4 Bilder von dem Kohaku gemacht. Der ist 21 cm lang und von Aoki.
Grüße Walter


----------



## Joerg (23. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in Erftstadt*

Walter,
das ganze mit wenig Besatz Einzufahren ist eine weise Entscheidung.
Im Herbst wollen einige (ich eingeschlossen) Bestände abbauen, da du noch einiges an Spielraum hast, würde ich da erst mal nichts ausschließen.
Solange die in einem normalen Teich leben, sollte es mit der Eingewöhnung vor dem Winter auch noch gut funktionieren.


----------

